# Lecturas con ELM327 y moto



## Gacsms (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola buenos dias. 
Acudo a este foro, por si alguien conoce, la razon del porque, no puedo leer con el ELM 327 una moto Marca Honda CRF450, dado que la comunicacion del sistema de motor, (Segun manual), la hace por la linea K. Ya probe con varios programas dedicados para el 327, y no tengo resultado. Dejo la inquietud y si alguien conoce la respuesta, estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 22, 2015)

Saludos:

 El tema de OBD (On Board Diagnostic) es bastante amplio, coy a tratar de explicarlo lo mas sencillo que pueda.

 El equipo ELM 327 es capaz de leer los protocolos de comunicación de computadoras automotrices ( o de motocicletas en este caso ) siempre que pertenezcan al sistema OBDII.

Si el vehículo tiene una computadora que utiliza un protocolo de comunicación OBDI o protocolo propietario, sera imposible la comunicación aun cuando utilice los mismos pines ( linea K o L ).

Hay equipos que son capaces de leer OBDI, OBDII y protocolo propietario, pero su costo es mucho mayor. Me dedico al servicio automotriz, y cuento con un equipo de amplia cobertura en diagnóstico y es casi seguro que pueda leer el sistema de tu moto, los primeros que tuve eran capacidad similar al Elm 327 , costaron alrededor de 1,500 y 2,500 pesos mexicanos y me fueron útiles al principio pero actualmente atiendo una amplia gama de vehículos por lo cual tuve que conseguir el que te comente, pero el costo es un poco alto ( 9,000 pesos).

tu equipo te servirá solo para vehículos OBDII.

Espero te sea de utilidad la información.


----------



## Gacsms (Jul 23, 2015)

Hola buen dia. Muchas gracias masteralfonso, por tu didactica respuesta. Ahora comprendo porque no puedo levantar la ecu de mi moto. Gracias


----------

